
Dutch “Bicycle Buses” - atulatul
https://twitter.com/BrentToderian/status/1302845178206593026
======
kichimi
This isn't the most important dutch bicycle innovation

The netherlands has a bike lane system so extensive that you can cycle from
one side of the country to the other on a bike only lane system, complete with
bicycle only traffic lights, traffic signs, road markings etc

You can't have the Bicycle Bus without a commitment to developing extensive
infrastructure which did not happen overnight

~~~
tonyedgecombe
This map shows how far ahead the Netherlands are even within Europe.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/bdvap6/cycling_lan...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/bdvap6/cycling_lanes_in_europe_open_street_map/)

~~~
kichimi
This map doesn't even do it justice.

As soon as you cross the border into Germany the easy ride stops, and the bar
for what qualifies a bike lane drops significantly. The Netherlands is truely
a marvel.

------
linguaz
Wow, pretty cool. Seems it could be a great way for kids to get to & from
school, all pedaling together. Longing for this sort of transportation option
here in the Bay Area...

Apparently this is the manufacturer:
[https://www.metaalspecials.nl/](https://www.metaalspecials.nl/)

------
Someone
Fun for a day outing (and, likely only used for that), but otherwise, utterly
impractical.

Firstly, how do you think this picks up kids at home? It’s so heavy that you
need it to be (almost) fully occupied to ride it.

Secondly, let’s say after school time, 3 kids want to play together at one of
their homes. How do the two other ones get home for dinner?

In both cases, the answer probably is “on their own bicycles!”, but for the
first example, why wouldn’t they continue cycling to school on those bicycles?
For the second, how do their bicycles get at their friend’s home, so that they
can ride home?

------
nutshell89
I wonder what this would look like for adults. I'm imagining a pedal assisted
electric mini bus.

~~~
breakingcups
Like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5m51GK6O2I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5m51GK6O2I)
Dutch as well, unsurprisingly. It incorporates beer into the concept.

